# Thank You So Much H&H!!



## Over2You (25 October 2010)

For spoiling this Wednesday's telecast of the World Cup. I came straight to this forum (which is set as one of my favourite pages), and out the corner of my eye, I spotted your news flash which wonderfully announced who the winner was. It is like someone telling you how a programme of film ends BEFORE you have seen it. 

Surely to goodness you could keep such results to the dedicated page for anyone wishing to find out who has won what. Revealing results of something which has yet to be televised is not on. The IMDB are very strict when it comes to spoilers and I have had quite a number of threads (in their entirety) removed because of them. Too bad this courtesy has not extended to here.

This is not the first time you have done this. You have ruined a great many SJ/dressage and eventing programmes. 

Please STOP it!!!!


----------



## PapaFrita (25 October 2010)

No WAY they showed the results of the world cup on an equestrian forum!!! I'm shocked!! Actually I'm not. SJing is not just about the winner, it's about every round ridden to get to the end. I can't believe that knowing who won has ruined the whole thing for you.


----------



## Megan_T (25 October 2010)

My goodness - that is appauling. How dare they post such things... HHO, you really must learn.....

Here's a plan - use your own brain (just a smidge, don't over do it) and don't log on until you've watched said programme. 

Problem solved.

Gosh, my intelligence astounds even me sometimes


----------



## Over2You (25 October 2010)

PapaFrita said:



			No WAY they showed the results of the world cup on an equestrian forum!!! I'm shocked!! Actually I'm not. SJing is not just about the winner, it's about every round ridden to get to the end. I can't believe that knowing who won has ruined the whole thing for you.
		
Click to expand...

It TOTALLY has!!!! I also knew who won the first round in Oslo (again thanks to H&H) and there was NO suspense or excitement at all during the jump-off.

As well as the IMDB frowning upon spoilers, there is a cult magazine that has a sealed section especially for them. It will also warn you in advance if there is a spoiler in an article. There is a Scottish news programme that will tell you to look away when football results come up on screen (if the matches have yet to be shown). Quite a few other shows and magazines have similar protocols when it comes to possibly spoiling your viewing pleasure.

Of course H&H does not care about things like this. It is so caught up in its own agenda that it will not see things differently.

How would you like it if somebody told you how the book you were reading ended? It is the exact same thing here.


----------



## CaroG21 (25 October 2010)

Ditto Over2You, I did the same thing.  H+H are just doing their job reporting on important equestrian events, but I agree, it is REALLY annoying when it is on Eurosport on Wed night and now I already know who has won.


----------



## Over2You (25 October 2010)

Megan_T said:



			My goodness - that is appauling. How dare they post such things... HHO, you really must learn.....

Here's a plan - use your own brain (just a smidge, don't over do it) and don't log on until you've watched said programme. 

Problem solved.

Gosh, my intelligence astounds even me sometimes 

Click to expand...

I should NOT need to!! Using that logic, I shouldn't log on at all until the World Cup has finished.

I am not saying H&H should quit revealing results, but to just keep them to the results page. How hard a thing is that to do??


----------



## PapaFrita (25 October 2010)

Over2You said:



			It TOTALLY has!!!! I also knew who won the first round in Oslo (again thanks to H&H) and there was NO suspense or excitement at all during the jump-off.
		
Click to expand...

If you log onto a horsey forum there is a very real chance that someone will post the results and comment on them. Lucretia used to do it all the time.
Personally I find jump offs exciting even if I do know who wins and I love watching the skill of every round. 
ETA: FEI TV even show photos of the winner on VOD so evidently it's not such a big deal




			Of course H&H does not care about things like this. It is so caught up in its own agenda that it will not see things differently.
		
Click to expand...

The newspapers print the results of F1, rugby, football, racing etc.... would you write to them complaining that they print the news or just avoid reading them?




			How would you like it if somebody told you how the book you were reading ended? It is the exact same thing here.
		
Click to expand...

Personally I don't care. Books and films are not, for me, about the ending; it's the journey that enthralls me. Sometimes I prefer to know the ending so I can appreciate the unravelling of the story all the more.


----------



## Megan_T (25 October 2010)

Over2You said:



			I should NOT need to!! Using that logic, I shouldn't log on at all until the World Cup has finished.

I am not saying H&H should quit revealing results, but to just keep them to the results page. How hard a thing is that to do??
		
Click to expand...

Equally, how hard is it NOT to log on? When I missed the final competition at HOYS a few weeks back, I just stayed away from H&H until I'd watched it. You can't expect them not to advertise results, it's part of what they are here to do. If it's big news, why shouldn't they put it somewhere where everyone can see it? It's a magazine at the end of the day, sharing news stories of the horsey world. Results are part of that. 

If my OH doesn't want to know the football results, he doesn't go on FB, doesn't turn on Sky Sports News and stays away from FiveLive. It's hardly a huge effort is it...?


----------



## Kao (25 October 2010)

Can't please everyone dow cha' know?


----------



## Tinkerbee (25 October 2010)

Well, I had no clue what the World Cup is, and never notice the flashy news thing, but thanks to YOU Over2You, you have ruined my whole life, I know who won AND I've begun noticing the flashy news thing. Pffffft!


----------



## PapaFrita (25 October 2010)

Tinkerbee said:



			Well, I had no clue what the World Cup is, and never notice the flashy news thing, but thanks to YOU Over2You, you have ruined my whole life, I know who won AND I've begun noticing the flashy news thing. Pffffft!  



Click to expand...

That's a good point. What about the people who hadn't noticed the flashy news thing, like me, who now know the results? 
Luckily I don't mind.


----------



## Lollii (25 October 2010)

Over2You said:



			Surely you have better things to be getting stressed about  seems a bit OTT? 

Click to expand...


----------



## PapaFrita (25 October 2010)

Over2You said:



			This is not the first time you have done this. You have ruined a great many SJ/dressage and eventing programmes. 

Please STOP it!!!!
		
Click to expand...

If it's happened before, why do you keep logging on??


----------



## Over2You (25 October 2010)

I shouldn't need to bloody not log on!! H&H doesn't have a clue what the word discretion means. 

Yes, they should report on events like the World Cup, but not to go splashing the results everywhere. It doesn't matter which page you go to, that bloody news flash is STILL  there!!

To whoever it was that missed HOYS. It happens a few days out of a year. The World Cup is ongoing for MONTHS!! I sure as s**t am NOT going to stay away from this site for that long because a bunch of numpties don't have the decency to think of people who will be watching it and don't want to know the results.


----------



## Tinkerbee (25 October 2010)

Ok, I really am being dense but I thought the whole purpose of H&H was to publish results?! Thats certainly why I buy it... 

I'm sure there would be a lot more people moaning if they didn't let people know who has won what!


----------



## Whoopit (25 October 2010)

Much ado about precisely fluffing nothing.

So the people who only have steam telly and not only don't have (_GASP_) the red button but don't have SKY either, they have to wait until it's convenient for those that clearly *do *have this facility before it gets "splashed and flashed" and they get to find out what happened, get to read about it, look at the pictures etc?

Get. A. Grip.


----------



## PapaFrita (25 October 2010)

Over2You said:



			I shouldn't need to bloody not log on!! H&H doesn't have a clue what the word discretion means.
		
Click to expand...

It's not HHO's business to be discreet; it IS their business to report on equestrian events!




			Yes, they should report on events like the World Cup, but not to go splashing the results everywhere. It doesn't matter which page you go to, that bloody news flash is STILL  there!!
		
Click to expand...

They didn't 'splash' it; I didn't even notice the news flash, so thanks for pointing that out for everyone else who cares about knowing who won ahead of TV coverage




			To whoever it was that missed HOYS. It happens a few days out of a year. The World Cup is ongoing for MONTHS!! I sure as s**t am NOT going to stay away from this site for that long because a bunch of numpties don't have the decency to think of people who will be watching it and don't want to know the results.
		
Click to expand...

But you KNOW it happens so you have only yourself to blame. If it's THAT important to you, stop logging on. After all, what's to stop anyone else from posting and or commenting on results?


----------



## Over2You (25 October 2010)

Whoopit said:



			Much ado about precisely fluffing nothing.

So the people who only have steam telly and not only don't have (_GASP_) the red button but don't have SKY either, they have to wait until it's convenient for those that clearly *do *have this facility before it gets "splashed and flashed" and they get to find out what happened, get to read about it, look at the pictures etc?

Get. A. Grip.
		
Click to expand...

Go to the results page. Simple.


----------



## Daffodil (25 October 2010)

If I can't see something live I actually prefer to know the result before I see a recording.  Particularly if it's jumps racing, that way I am prepared for any accidents (and can choose not to see the recording) and for any discipline I can then sit down and watch it calmly and free of tension.


----------



## Over2You (25 October 2010)

PapaFrita said:



			It's not HHO's business to be discreet; it IS their business to report on equestrian events!


They didn't 'splash' it; I didn't even notice the news flash, so thanks for pointing that out for everyone else who cares about knowing who won ahead of TV coverage


But you KNOW it happens so you have only yourself to blame. If it's THAT important to you, stop logging on. After all, what's to stop anyone else from posting and or commenting on results?
		
Click to expand...

1. They could have the basic common sense NOT to have results of televised events on every single page BEFORE they have been broadcast.

2. Without knowing it, you have actually proven my point. If it weren't for those flashing news bulletins, I would not be mad. It's not as if I went straight to the results page to ruin Wednesday's programme. I only came here to check on a thread and there it was. NOT good enough.

3. As I have said several times before on this thread, people should learn how to be discreet. I remember a lot of flare-ups here because topic starters revealed results of not yet televised events in their thread titles. Fair enough to talk about them, but not at the expense of people who will be watching said programmes.


----------



## lizzie_liz (25 October 2010)

It is H&Hs role to report results as that is their primary role, the forum is not top of the agenda and what is stopping a fellow forum member from posting the winner.


If the results were that important to you, dont log on to H&H on the day of the competition  and until after it is shown on tv. 

I have noticed the scrolling news bar but do not pay that much attention to it, however if there is an interesting news story it will encourage to view the H&H main website to read more. 

Over2you and others just et a grip.


----------



## pastie2 (25 October 2010)

Good grief over2you, what on earth would your reaction be to something serious. How silly.


----------



## Over2You (25 October 2010)

pastie2 said:



			Good grief over2you, what on earth would your reaction be to something serious. How silly.
		
Click to expand...

For heaven's sake. Why do you think the other sources I mentioned (including one of the biggest sites online) have gone to such great lengths to STOP spoilers?

It is because they realize a lot of people are sick of them. H&H's revealing of results of shows that will be televised at a later date is no different than a thread/review/summary telling folk how a fictional television episode/film ends. Also, do you see signs up in book stores with the endings of books written on them? Again, this is no different to what H&H does.

It should also be noted that the World Cup isn't some small insignificant event. It is one of the biggest shows on the circuit. Shown on not one, but three television channels. It is a BIG deal for them to be spoiled.


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (25 October 2010)

Sooooo, who won then?


----------



## PapaFrita (25 October 2010)

But you KNOW there are 'spoilers' so why do you come on in the 2-3 days between the competition and the televisation? That would be like going on themoviespoiler.com and getting annoyed because an ending is revealed.


----------



## PapaFrita (25 October 2010)

Over2You said:



			1. They could have the basic common sense NOT to have results of televised events on every single page BEFORE they have been broadcast.[/uuote]
It's a NEWS magazine. People come on here to find out what's going on. Even if they didn't post the results anyone on the forum could do it and what would you do about that? Get peed off because they are so inconsiderate to your particular feelings




			2. Without knowing it, you have actually proven my point. If it weren't for those flashing news bulletins, I would not be mad. It's not as if I went straight to the results page to ruin Wednesday's programme. I only came here to check on a thread and there it was. NOT good enough.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, have NO idea how I've proven your point. I only found out who won because YOU drew my attention to the results. ANY user on the forum could've mentioned the results in a thread and you would've found out that way. There is a whole section on the forum devoted to news... what exactly did you expect to find in there? And as I've said before, it's no surprise to you, so why do you keep logging on in when you KNOW you could very likely find out the results.




			3. As I have said several times before on this thread, people should learn how to be discreet. I remember a lot of flare-ups here because topic starters revealed results of not yet televised events in their thread titles. Fair enough to talk about them, but not at the expense of people who will be watching said programmes.
		
Click to expand...

Why don't you come on HHO whilst people are discussing WEG or Badminton as it happens and have a winge at them for spoiling your fun?? This is a site where people TALK about equestrian events. Live with it. There are some film sites where there are tonnes of spoilers. Would you go on those if you didn't want to know the ending to a film? No, so don't come onto HHO if you don't want to know what happens in the World Cup.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Lollii (25 October 2010)

Over2You said:



			I shouldn't need to bloody not log on!! H&H doesn't have a clue what the word discretion means.
		
Click to expand...

 move on ... get a grip!


----------



## Over2You (26 October 2010)

PapaFrita said:





Over2You said:



			1. They could have the basic common sense NOT to have results of televised events on every single page BEFORE they have been broadcast.[/uuote]
It's a NEWS magazine. People come on here to find out what's going on. Even if they didn't post the results anyone on the forum could do it and what would you do about that? Get peed off because they are so inconsiderate to your particular feelings



Nope, have NO idea how I've proven your point. I only found out who won because YOU drew my attention to the results. ANY user on the forum could've mentioned the results in a thread and you would've found out that way. There is a whole section on the forum devoted to news... what exactly did you expect to find in there? And as I've said before, it's no surprise to you, so why do you keep logging on in when you KNOW you could very likely find out the results.


Why don't you come on HHO whilst people are discussing WEG or Badminton as it happens and have a winge at them for spoiling your fun?? This is a site where people TALK about equestrian events. Live with it. There are some film sites where there are tonnes of spoilers. Would you go on those if you didn't want to know the ending to a film? No, so don't come onto HHO if you don't want to know what happens in the World Cup.
		
Click to expand...

I shall say for the umpteenth time. There is no need to have the results flashing on every single page!! Put ALL results on the appropriate dedicated page. That is what the results page is for, right? That way anybody wanting to know the results could go to that page.  How hard a concept is that for you to grasp? I also sense a bit of jealousy from all the people who have shot me down. Presumably you have no access to multi-channel TV in order to see such events, so therefore could not give a stuff about those that do. 

I have also stressed that the IMDB (the ONLY film/TV site that I visit) has ZERO tolerance regarding spoilers. Users have been suspended because they failed to follow the rules about revealing them. I have also had loads of threads and user reviews removed. 

You (and Tinkerbee) proved my point to the letter in posts 10, 11 and 17. You said you didn't know about the flashing news bulletins until I said so. I would not have mentioned them at all if they weren't as persistent in revealing results ahead of broadcasts. Don't blame me, blame your beloved H&H.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## PapaFrita (26 October 2010)

Over2You said:





PapaFrita said:



			I shall say for the umpteenth time. There is no need to have the results flashing on every single page!! Put ALL results on the appropriate dedicated page. That is what the results page is for, right? That way anybody wanting to know the results could go to that page.  How hard a concept is that for you to grasp? I also sense a bit of jealousy from all the people who have shot me down. Presumably you have no access to multi-channel TV in order to see such events, so therefore could not give a stuff about those that do. 

I have also stressed that the IMDB (the ONLY film/TV site that I visit) has ZERO tolerance regarding spoilers. Users have been suspended because they failed to follow the rules about revealing them. I have also had loads of threads and user reviews removed. 

You (and Tinkerbee) proved my point to the letter in posts 10, 11 and 17. You said you didn't know about the flashing news bulletins until I said so. I would not have mentioned them at all if they weren't as persistent in revealing results ahead of broadcasts. Don't blame me, blame your beloved H&H.
		
Click to expand...

Oh my God you are SO self-absorbed. You KNOW there is a news flash on HHO, you KNOW there are spoilers, you KNOW people will discuss Badminton, WEG etc, as soon as it happens and offer congratulations to the winner, so instead of telling people what they 'need to learn' DON'T come on if you don't want to know the results. STOP comparing HHO to imdb; you say it has zero tolerance for spoilers, well bully for them. As you yourself say, other sites DON'T have zero tolerance and you don't go on them so DO THE SAME for HHO!!! You NEED to get a grip and understand that it's not all about YOU. And yes, people DO get upset if someone reveals part of the plot of a book, film or TV series on HHO but they don't go on about how 'people learn to be discreet'... 
And as for your comments about people being jealous.... People are shooting you down because you are being entirely unreasonable not because they haven't got multi-channel TV and are _jealous_. Unbelievable. Incidentally, I've got FEI TV, I get to watch all the World Cup competitions LIVE and if I miss it I get to watch when I want on VOD. Much better than having to wait 3 days. Perhaps you should subscribe, or would that deprive you of something to pontificate about?
And I have NOT proven any point of yours. I KNEW the newsflash was there, but I don't pay particular attention to it, I DON'T find it particularly eye-catching and I don't care that they show the results. Please stop trying to prove that I agree with you because I don't and what's this random 'don't blame me, blame your beloved HHO'? I'm not _blaming_ anyone, I'm saying that YOU need to make a bit more effort to avoid seeing spoilers if they mean that much to you; that SAME effort you make to avoid seeing spoilers to films.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (26 October 2010)

Good grief!! I think you need to get a life... Seriously is it THAT important to you?

I hear what you are saying about the results page so instead of ranting like a loony why don't you make a nice, polite request in the Admin section (that is what it's for after all!) explaining why it upsets you so much and see what happens.

Winding Admin up will not, quite rightly, get you anywhere.


----------



## Puppy (26 October 2010)

Oh my word, is this thread for real??


----------



## *hic* (26 October 2010)

Puppy said:



			Oh my word, is this thread for real??  

Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly!


----------



## DragonSlayer (26 October 2010)

Puppy said:



			Oh my word, is this thread for real??  

Click to expand...

Great, isn't it?   

I think the OP has a fairly valid point about keeping things on a results page. Why not? Wouldn't be hard. To the others winding the OP up, you should be ashamed of yourselves! Methinks some of you have just jumped on the band wagon here to gain a response...

You keep prodding, the OP will keep biting, and please chose something better than 'Get a Grip'...that is soooooo boring!

To the OP - I feel your pain, though I don't think about it as strongly as you do, I would further restrain from posting on here to fight your cause as it will only descend into a slanging match! Write a letter to H and H, not that they will listen, but at least you will have tried....


----------



## Megalini_22 (26 October 2010)

This thread is hilarious... yes you both have a point, but dont get into an argument about it, whoever said get a grip - well said!!

....it's a shame that the thread started last sunday abut the 18 month old Welsh X mutilated (and this doesn't mean he had his tail cut off) in a field in East Sussex didn't get the same amount of recognition....


----------



## Over2You (26 October 2010)

DragonSlayer said:



			Great, isn't it?   

I think the OP has a fairly valid point about keeping things on a results page. Why not? Wouldn't be hard. To the others winding the OP up, you should be ashamed of yourselves! Methinks some of you have just jumped on the band wagon here to gain a response...

You keep prodding, the OP will keep biting, and please chose something better than 'Get a Grip'...that is soooooo boring!

To the OP - I feel your pain, though I don't think about it as strongly as you do, I would further restrain from posting on here to fight your cause as it will only descend into a slanging match! Write a letter to H and H, not that they will listen, but at least you will have tried....
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for not getting all snarky with me. I believe what I was suggesting (a happy medium) would actually work on here. I have never said that results shouldn't be posted, but to be kept to the results page. Wanting such a thing does not make me out to be a selfish or unreasonable person. Would having to click on the results page link be so much of a burden to people? Okay, so equestrian sports don't get anywhere near as much coverage as football of golf, but there's a heck of a lot more than there was say ten-years ago. The chances of shows (of which results are revealed on here) being televised are fairly high. It would be nice if H&H were at least aware and sensitive to that.

The comparison of the World Cup to the likes of Badminton and the World Equestrian Games is not exactly a fair one. WEG happens once every four years and Badders is over in a matter of days. The World Cup is ongoing for months. Why should people have to stay away from a site for that length of time because results are visible on the entire site? Now that is unfair and unreasonable, especially when there is an easy and just solution.

Yes, I could subscribe to FEI TV, but why should I? I'm already paying loads to Sky and for the oh-so-wonderful privilege of having the BBC. Besides, why watch on a 19" monitor when I can see it on a 42" HDTV? 

I have written to H&H (politely), but they couldn't have cared less.


----------



## Megan_T (26 October 2010)

Over2You said:



			To whoever it was that missed HOYS. It happens a few days out of a year. The World Cup is ongoing for MONTHS!! I sure as s**t am NOT going to stay away from this site for that long because a bunch of numpties don't have the decency to think of people who will be watching it and don't want to know the results.
		
Click to expand...


That was me. 

Well, talking to them the way you do, I don't see any reason why they wouldn't want to help such a polite person who asked in such a nice way....



Sort out your manners and then suggest it, maybe then they'll help you.


----------



## Over2You (26 October 2010)

Megan_T said:



			That was me. 

Well, talking to them the way you do, I don't see any reason why they wouldn't want to help such a polite person who asked in such a nice way....



Sort out your manners and then suggest it, maybe then they'll help you.
		
Click to expand...



But, I was polite when I wrote to H&H (in 2008). Here is my e-mail:


"Dear Madam,


I would like to ask that you please stop the subscription pop-up that appears every time on the home page. I click on the option not to show it again, but it persists in popping-up whenever the front page loads. There are already plenty of subscription adverts on the site without having the pop-up.

I was also looking forward to Eurosport's coverage of the dressage world cup at 's-Hertogenbosch, but it has been spoiled because you announced who won it on the front page. Surely if an event is going to be televised, then a warning should be displayed about anything pertaining to its outcome. I purposely avoided forums, rider's websites and other news sources, but now I know to include H&H as a source of spoilers.

Thank you."


My reply:


"Thank you for taking the time to email us about these matters. I will let the technical team know about the problem with the subscription advert. 

The Horse & Hound website supports the magazine by offering a breaking news service, as well as promoting the magazine and driving subscription sales. With this in mind I take your complaint about us breaking the news of who won the dressage World Cup as a compliment. I am sorry that it has reduced your enjoyment of watching Eurosports coverage.

On the subject of the subscription pop-up, when this is working correctly it should not be obtrusive as you should see it only once. We find this type of advertising extremely effective in driving sales and as such Im afraid that it will remain on the website."

Note the issue of the pop-up. Still NOT fixed. Click on don't show again, and what happens the next time you log in - it pops up again.

I can also tell you first hand that being polite doesn't always cut it. When I had cable, there was a fortnight I went without television because of technical difficulties at the provider's end. They proceeded to charge me for the full month. I complained (nicely at first), but got nowhere. I demanded to speak to a duty manager and let him have it. This resulted in me getting a month's worth of free TV. Another time I had ordered a Masta rug and paid for expedited shipping. It took longer than the standard delivery time to arrive, yet they still wanted to charge me for the quicker option. It was only after a threat of naming and shaming that I got the deduction. I also had a couple of adverts taken off air and re-edited because they had said England instead of Britain. That was after two angry letters. Those are just several examples of many instances when a firmer, not so polite demeanor yielded results.


----------



## Lisamd (26 October 2010)

I've heard everyones opinions on this and it's slightly worrying that there are people and animals dying in this world and something so trivial can get such an airing...is it really the end of the world??? I guess not


----------



## Megan_T (26 October 2010)

Okay - polite you were.

I have to say that I think their reply was fair. They're doing exactly what they're job as a magazine and news service is - breaking news. 

I can't think of any other solution. It's unfortunate that you feel it ruins your enjoyment, but I think you've done all you can to try and stop that happening but I also feel that H&H are not doing anything wrong.

Sorry.


----------



## PapaFrita (26 October 2010)

Over2You said:



			Thank you for not getting all snarky with me. I believe what I was suggesting (a happy medium) would actually work on here. I have never said that results shouldn't be posted, but to be kept to the results page. Wanting such a thing does not make me out to be a selfish or unreasonable person. Would having to click on the results page link be so much of a burden to people? Okay, so equestrian sports don't get anywhere near as much coverage as football of golf, but there's a heck of a lot more than there was say ten-years ago. The chances of shows (of which results are revealed on here) being televised are fairly high. It would be nice if H&H were at least aware and sensitive to that.

The comparison of the World Cup to the likes of Badminton and the World Equestrian Games is not exactly a fair one. WEG happens once every four years and Badders is over in a matter of days. The World Cup is ongoing for months. Why should people have to stay away from a site for that length of time because results are visible on the entire site? Now that is unfair and unreasonable, especially when there is an easy and just solution.

Yes, I could subscribe to FEI TV, but why should I? I'm already paying loads to Sky and for the oh-so-wonderful privilege of having the BBC. Besides, why watch on a 19" monitor when I can see it on a 42" HDTV? 

I have written to H&H (politely), but they couldn't have cared less.
		
Click to expand...

Right so in summary you want HHO to stop posting results on the newsflash thing and you want everyone else on the forum to 'learn to be discreet' about the World Cup. So if I'd watched it live and then posted about how fantastic so and so's round was, would you have had a go at me as well? What about my right to post on the forum? You yourself, on the other hand, are not prepared to do a thing about your situation beyond complaining and calling everyone 'numpties'; You won't stop coming on a forum which you know to have spoilers and which is a NEWS site, nor will you fork out 9.99 euros a month to get FEI TV so you can watch live and get the results as and when they happen. The World Cup does go on for months but there are _thousands_ of worldwide equestrian events annually; racing, polo, eventing, dressage, driving, vaulting, reining, etc etc etc. and they seem to cope. So should everyone stop talking about those? Should people not post their own competition repots? By your criteria they should. Basically whilst you COULD do several things that would enable you NOT fo find out the results of a competition, you refuse to and expect everyone else to accommodate you?... That doesn't strike you as unreasonable?


----------



## PapaFrita (26 October 2010)

Lisamd said:



			I've heard everyones opinions on this and it's slightly worrying that there are people and animals dying in this world and something so trivial can get such an airing...is it really the end of the world??? I guess not 

Click to expand...

Why is it worrying? I don't stop caring about Pakistan, or animal cruelty, or domestic violence, or war, or famine, or racism, or homophobia (etc etc) just because this particular subject has got right up my nose. I'll thank you not to make assumptions about me.


----------



## amyneave (26 October 2010)

What the??? IS this for real???? I come on horse and hound expecting to see results. Complete over reaaction.


----------



## Spit That Out (26 October 2010)

Even if H&H didn't put up the results on a little flash thingy (haven't noticed it myself) somebody would probably be talking about it in one of the forums especially in the Latest News section.
I'm afraid that's something you can't stop from happening and no getting away from.

I get the impression from the comments you have received that your in a minority regarding the way this site publishes the results.


----------

